# Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?



## MilesEdgeworth (5. August 2010)

*Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*

Was für Vorraussetzungen benötigt man um bei notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einzukaufen? Die Rabatte von ca. 16% sind sehr "interessant"  Man kann ja nur als Händler dort bestellen, aber es wäre gut zu wissen ob ich die Produkte (z.B. über Freunde/Bekannte die z.B. einen Laden besitzen) günstiger erwerben kann ^^ 
Danke


----------



## jup65 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*

16% = MWSt Normalerweise benötigt man dafür einen Gewerbeschein. Egal was für einen. Ähnlich wie Bei der METRO kauft man dann mit extra ausgiesener MWSt ein im Gewerbebereich auch Vorabzugssteuer genannt.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (5. August 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*



jup65 schrieb:


> 16% = MWSt Normalerweise benötigt man dafür einen Gewerbeschein. Egal was für einen. Ähnlich wie Bei der METRO kauft man dann mit extra ausgiesener MWSt ein im Gewerbebereich auch Vorabzugssteuer genannt.



Mmmh also wenn ich Freunde oder Bekannte mit einem Gewerbeschein habe könnte ich das Produkt über diese günstiger bestellen?
Das mit den 16% hat mich auch schon gewundert ^^ Hab aber den Rabatt ausgerechnet  So machen sie eben 3% mehr Gewinn ^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*

Die Frage ist halt, ob Du das dann steurlich auch wirklich so umsetzen kannst. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Steuer einfach wegfällt und der Staat dann nicht schaut, wo die denn geblieben ist, sondern Du musst an sich nachweisen, dass Du das gekaufte auch für Dein Gewerbe benötigst, ansonsten kannst Du AFAIK nicht einfach die MWSt weglassen ^^ Sonst würd ja auch jeder einfach als "Geschäftskunde" einkaufen gehen...  

ich meine, dass der Vorgang halt auch bei nbb dokumentiert wird und das Finanzamt bei ner Kontrolle dann wiederum den Gewerbebetreibenden aufsuchen kann.


Aber dazu kannst Du sicher auch nbb mal anfragen, die können Dir sicher genau sagen, was Du für Rechte und Pflichten hast.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. August 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*

So einfach ist das nicht, wie ihr euch das denkt.

Nur wer Vorsteuerabzugsberechtigt ist, kann die Umsatzsteuer vom Finanzamt im Rahmen des Vorsteuerabzugs gegen rechnen.

Und Vorsteuerabzugsberechtigt ist man nur, wenn man selbst wegen seinem Gewerbe Umsatzsteuer vereinnahmen und an das FA abführen muss.

Als Kleingewerbetreibender mit einem Umsatz von unter 17.500 € p.a. kann man nicht die Vorsteuer gegenrechnen. 

Bestellst du also in diesem Shop, musst du ganz normal deine 19% MwSt. drauf zahlen und überweisen. Wie eine Privatperson auch.


----------



## Heckmeck (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*

Weiss jemand wie es bei Geschäftskunden mit der Garantie/Gewährleistung aussieht. Mir sind da irgendwie Merkwürdigkeiten zu Ohren gekommen. 

Gruß


----------



## P5Bencher (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*

Die Preise sind eh die selben, halt nur im Geschäftskundenshop ohne MwSt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*

Wenn Du wirklich als Geschäftskunde kaufst, hast Du nicht die normalerweise für gültigen 24 Privatkunden Monate Gewährleistung, aber trotzdem mind. 12 Monate - alles drüber ist dann halt Herstellergarantie, FALLS der mehr als 12 Monate anbietet. 

Und Du hast auch kein 14 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Versandkauf.

Der Gesetzgeber geht eben davon aus, dass Du als Geschäftskunde mehr Ahnung hast bzw. umgekehrt: er schützt den Privatmann mehr, da der als nicht-Geschäftsmann im Zweifel weniger Ahnung hat und deswegen mehr Rechte bekommt.


----------



## Heckmeck (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*



P5Bencher schrieb:


> Die Preise sind eh die selben, halt nur im Geschäftskundenshop ohne MwSt.




Das ist mir schon klar, nur muss mein Vater für seinen Bürolaptop keine Mehrwertsteuer zahlen und ich sollte mich mal für ihn schlau machen.
Wär halt auch interessant ob das Finanzamt dann eine gewerbliche Rechnung braucht oder das auch mit einer privaten funktioniert. 

Find ich ja nen bisschen merkwürdig die Begründung, dass Unternehmer weniger Schutz brauchen, woher soll denn beispielsweise eine selbstständige Floristin Ahnung von sowas haben... 

Naja, mit der Gewährleistung ist das ja sowieso so ne Sache... 


Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*



Heckmeck schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, nur muss mein Vater für seinen Bürolaptop keine Mehrwertsteuer zahlen und ich sollte mich mal für ihn schlau machen.
> Wär halt auch interessant ob das Finanzamt dann eine gewerbliche Rechnung braucht oder das auch mit einer privaten funktioniert.


 Ist Dein Vater denn überhaupt MWSt-Abzugsberechtigt? Hat er ein Gewerbe oder so? Dann muss er ja an sich wissen, ob wie das geht - der hat doch sicher schon etliche Male irgendwelche Dinge für seine Tätigkeit eingekauft? ^^ Ansonsten wäre das eher eine Frage für seinen Steuerberater.




> Find ich ja nen bisschen merkwürdig die Begründung, dass Unternehmer weniger Schutz brauchen, woher soll denn beispielswese eine selbstständige Floristin Ahnung von sowas haben...


 naja, darüber kann man sich natürlich streiten, aber es geht dabei natürlich um Ahnung vom Geschäftsleben, nicht um Ahnung von Notebooks.  Man geht eben davon aus, dass jemand, der im weiteren Sinne "Kaufmann" ist, geschulter ist in Sachen Einkauf, Vertrieb, rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen, zudem hat er ja auch auf der anderen Seite Vorteile zB steuerlich. zB WENN bei dem gekauften Produkt dann mal was schiefgeht, kann er es im Gegensatz zu einem Privatmann ja auch in seinen Geschäftsabschluss mitreinbringen und es steuerlich geltend machen. 

In Einzelfällen kann das natürlich immer auch mal nicht zutreffen, aber Gesetze können nicht jeden Einzelfall umfassen  zB gibt es sicher auch 15jährige, die schon verantwortungsvoll autofahren könnten, und 25jährige, die es nicht muss können - aber irgendwo muss man halt ne Grenze ziehen beim ALter für die Fahrerlaubnis.


----------



## Heckmeck (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*



> Ist Dein Vater denn überhaupt MWSt-Abzugsberechtigt? Hat er ein Gewerbe oder so? Dann muss er ja an sich wissen, ob wie das geht - der hat doch sicher schon etliche Male irgendwelche Dinge für seine Tätigkeit eingekauft? ^^ Ansonsten wäre das eher eine Frage für seinen Steuerberater.


 Ja er ist abzugsberechtigt, aber hatte bis jetzt noch nichts darüber im Internet Bestellt, seinen IMac gabs direkt über Apple. Da fällt das mit dem Fernabsatz-Gesetz erstmal nicht auf, und Mac biete ja sowieso nur 1 Jahr Garantie.

Von daher wärs ja von der Gewährleistung/Garantie her Wurscht, ob man bei Apple direkt oder eben über NBB als Geschäftskunde einkauft. Von dem was ich bisher gelesen hab, ist es bei NBB in Verbindung mit Apple sowieso ratsamer sich direkt an den Hersteller zu Wenden. 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Auf notebooksbilliger.de im Geschäftskundenshop einkaufen?*



Heckmeck schrieb:


> Ja er ist abzugsberechtigt, aber hatte bis jetzt noch nichts darüber im Internet Bestellt, seinen IMac gabs direkt über Apple. Da fällt das mit dem Fernabsatz-Gesetz erstmal nicht auf, und Mac biete ja sowieso nur 1 Jahr Garantie.


 Wenn Du privat dort bestellst hast Du wie beim Kauf in einem Laden 2 Jahre Gewährleistung - apple ist in dem Fall ja nix anderes als ein Händler. Das ist gesetzlich so festgelegt.

Du hast lediglich nicht die evlt. Vorzüge eine "garantie" wie zB Vor-Ort-Service oder besondere Garantien wie zB dass selbst ein Display-Bruch übernommen würde usw.


----------

